Twitter is down - czarpino
======
MrSaints
I thought it might've just been me at first since I normally use Twitter to
confirm if X is down for everyone else. It doesn't help that their status page
shows:

> All Systems Operational

------
cryptoz
It says "Twitter is taking too long to load" on mobile right now. But actually
it always says that, 100% of the time, when I arrive at twitter.com on my
Android phone. Yes it is down but it is always down. On mobile at least.

------
kaushalmodi
And this news is HN worthy?

~~~
k_
It could become one, depending on why twitter is down or how long it stays
down.

But yeah, nothing much to say or show for now.

~~~
kaushalmodi
Right, I would love to read such posts with the forensics on what happened.
But just 3-word phrase titled "posts" with zero-content should be discouraged
from floating to the HN front-page.. otherwise this would be just another
"reddit".

------
quantumwoke
I thought Twitter was still up as my feed was loading. Looks like it's
restricted to viewing user profiles. Maybe there will be a brief uptick in
productivity during the outage :).

~~~
k_
User profiles _sometimes_ load, indeed. Edit: and tweeting actually works

------
jasonincanada
The web client is down here in Ontario but my rainbowstream feed is still
going. @AP tweeted a minute ago about Morocco's 2026 world cup bid.

------
varjag
Any chance it is some domino effect from today's Russian carpetban? Twitter is
integrated in their law enforcement intercept there.

------
rabidonrails
Getting this page on login:

"Something is technically wrong. Thanks for noticing—we're going to fix it up
and have things back to normal soon."

------
scolson
Wow, I haven't seen this repost since like 2009

------
KevanM
All fine according to
[https://status.twitterstat.us](https://status.twitterstat.us)

~~~
rambossa
interesting outage map:
[http://downdetector.com/status/twitter/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/twitter/map/)

~~~
laumars
Interesting how? All that is showing is people who are awake (timezone
differences and all) and aware of downdetector.com. The areas without blotches
doesn't mean Twitter is up - just that not enough people have used
downdetector to test Twitter in that region.

~~~
rambossa
Right, cool. Still find it interesting.

------
jwildeboer
It was down for 5 minutes, came back for 5 minutes, is now down again for me
(website and iOS app, Munich, Germany)

------
exogeny
Down for me. Haven't seen the failwhale in a while, it's like being
transported back in time!

------
hartator
Down for me as well, Austin, TX.

------
royka118
Down for me as well, Bristol UK

------
jasonhanley
Down here. Hardly news considering it's Twitter :P

------
aelmeleegy
Website is down, but Twitterific is working fine!

------
ha-shine
It's intermittent here / Singapore.

------
k_
Seems to be back for good this time

------
dmurthy
Down here / Bangalore, India

------
heenal
its up again for me in Bonn, Germany

------
FLUX-YOU
A sigh of relief as Trump cannot tweet.

~~~
k_
Well, sadly, he can. Loading profiles sometimes works, and posting tweets
works too:
[https://twitter.com/_kLabz_/status/986248991133392896](https://twitter.com/_kLabz_/status/986248991133392896)
(don't mind the account or the tweet itself, I'm not after any exposure)

